# vermeer 504 super i



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

i just bought a super i, (1 1/4 shafts, spiral starting roll, 2 wide and 2 narrow belts, for 5k) its my first round baler and im not sure if im tying the bale right. i can make a uniform bale but the strings seem loose and loose hay kind of flopping out all around bale. it has electric tie. all the manual i have says is to wrap ends twice and every 4 or 6 inches one in middle. what kind of pattern for tying should i do? do i just go to far side and let it roll for 10 seconds then go to each line on scale for a few seconds? i want tight neat bale so i an sell them. thanks for help. steve


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Twin tie tube or single?


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

twine tie single tube. has very thin poly twine right now, i think 20,000. (its what was in it when o bought it)


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Your solution maybe to tighten the tenioner on the box where the twine comes out. Two -three rounds on far end of bale then move across bale to near end then two - Three wraps on end. If your bale is firm when forming this should stay firm. If you tightened the tensioner too much it will be hard to start twine feeding so back off till you get good twine starting and firm wrap on bale


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There could also be a groove warn in the twine tensioner.May have to build back up or replace.I think there should be a anti snap back thingy in twine tube that will help with tention also.(not positive on that model)

You can get a new owners manual from Vermeer if you don't have one just go to their website.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

swimnhay it may be a little off topic but i had to replace my end tubes they had grooves wore in the end of them about 3/4 inch where the string ran is that a common thing? and the 605 j has the "pipe cleaner" anti snap backs in the tubes. Thought about welding the slice and polishing it out.


----------



## Bamahaymaker45 (Oct 11, 2011)

Nitram, My 504 super I has twin twine tubes and they also had grooves worn in them. We removed them, and welded a small piece of a bearing race on the outer end of the tube covering the groove from the outside. Polish it down and reinstall it, just be sure to test run it to make sure it clears. Mine have been running for two years , with no problems.
Ford4x4s, I run the same twine system as you. My indicator doesn't go all the way across the scale, it stops between the last two white marks. I stop there and let both strings start moving, count kinda slowly to five and move to the next black space, count 5 again. Continue this across the scale til I get to the second black space from the left. There I count to 8 or 10 so that I put extra twine at the edges of the bale.


----------

